# 1930s nipple cover for breastfeeding.



## Aqua eater (Aug 8, 2020)

Tuffy Kap, USA


----------



## Dogo (Aug 9, 2020)

That was for a specific bottle, not a breast.


----------



## Aqua eater (Aug 9, 2020)

It was sort of a multi use thing, as a top for the bottle but also used for breastfeeding. That’s what the majority all of the descriptions online of it alude to.


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 10, 2020)

ads from 1943, two different spellings for cap or kap


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Aug 17, 2020)

Nipple on a baby bottle, not a boob.....


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Aug 17, 2020)

Aqua eater said:


> It was sort of a multi use thing, as a top for the bottle but also used for breastfeeding. That’s what the majority all of the descriptions online of it alude to.


Not for breast feeding, baby bottle nipple cover.


----------



## Aqua eater (Aug 17, 2020)

NC btl-dvr said:


> Nipple on a baby bottle, not a boob.....


Oh, guess I thought the worst. Thanks


----------

